# Hello, New member here.



## Raven 12 (May 5, 2009)

Hello everyone. I am a new member of the site. I am excited about getting started here and learning the ropes. I stumbled on the site while looking for information on the paper drop tanks for the P-51 Mustang. I am currently trying to build a model of this great fighter. This site looks like a great place to start researching for information. Anyway, I hope you guys can help me out. Thanks Alot: Raven 12


----------



## ccheese (May 5, 2009)

Hello Raven.... and welcome to the forum. Lots of experts, in different
fields of aviation, and from different countries. Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## Raven 12 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks, I just looked at the photos. Wow! There are some amazing pictures people have posted.


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2009)

Welcome from farther north of ya!!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 5, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forums, Raven


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## imalko (May 6, 2009)

Welcome Raven and greetings from Serbia!


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Geedee (May 6, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## RabidAlien (May 6, 2009)

Welcome aboard, from farther west of ya!


----------



## seesul (May 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2009)

Hello and greetings from Poland.


----------



## rochie (May 7, 2009)

hello and welcome mate


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2009)

G'day Raven welcome!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) Southern California.

Wheelsup


----------



## Doughboy (May 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Happy posting.


----------

